# rudee inlet fishing report



## surfrebel (Jul 2, 2008)

Anybody heard or seen anything about what's being caught in and around rudee inlet? Thinking about about coming up and draggin some mullet for one of the three amigos.(flounder,trout, & puppies). lol. Any help would be greatly appreciated.Thanks in advance.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

A Florida boy who loves this Forum, wants to know what you Carolina boys refer to as puppies. 

I'm talking about the fish and not about those lovely mammalian appendages we all are fond of.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

ya'll way down south boys call 'em redfish.


----------



## ryan511 (Jun 26, 2008)

I've dropped by at the rail across from croatan a few times in the past few days; seems to be the same as it's been for a while now, mostly undersize flounder on minnows with the occasional croaker.


----------



## surfrebel (Jul 2, 2008)

*rudee report*

That figures. Anytime I think about going fishing the fish develop the worst case of lockjaw you have evr seen.Oh well. Thats why they call it fishing right. Was also wondering if you can still get mud minnows over behind lowes foods down by the va beach strip and across from the 7-11 on shore drive on the lighthouse tackle side of the lesner bridge?


----------



## stuck on shore (Mar 28, 2005)

i fished rudee today at the bulkhead from 3PM-6PM caught about a bunch of undersized flounder biggest being around 17in. Also caught croaker and bluefish in the mix. All caught on various gulps on a jighead.


----------



## surfrebel (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks stuck.I was also wondering if anyone has tried the rapala x-rap slashbaits.I used the ghost color at the masonboro jetty down in wrightsville beach and it worked great!Spanish,blues,trout,puppies,& yes even flounder. I will be on OVP tomorrow night @ 7 or so.Gonna pull an all nighter. I will be there with my wife & father.Look for a yellow wagon and a big shimano bag. See ya on the water.


----------

